# list of foods(good & bad)



## rere (Jan 2, 2004)

Just wondered if anybody has some sort of list compiled of the best and worst foods to eat when you have IBS ©? I know some foods are really bad, some are really good, some are just kind of bad, and some don't really do much at all. I just have a hard time keeping it all straight







, and a list would be very helpful.thanks ahead of time! re


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi. there are many many posts in the archives regarding this topic but also a good point to remember is that everyone is different and reacts differently to different foods. i for one, on a totally personal note, find that my GOOD foods are : cooked leafy greens, artichokes, white and pinto beans, fresh salads, cooked green and red veg, sweet potatoes, white potatoes, cooked tomatoes, cooked apples, prunes, figs and pears, raw cherries and blueberries, pineapple, mangos and papayas, rice milk, goat & sheeps' yoghurt and cheeses, wheat alternative breads and pastas, organic animal protein, olive oil, sesame oil. - my BAD foods are : raw vegetables except lettuce and especially raw cabbage which gives me great pain (ie; coleslaw) - too much cow dairy, whole grain or whole wheat breads, bran in any form, pysllium husks (fiber supps), - hope this helps. g-


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi there,This website might help: www....com. It has lists of "good" and "bad" IBS foods. Generally, the author seems to feel that soluble fibre is the way to go (there are many examples/suggestions on the site). Hope this helps!!Linda


----------



## fishnets (Oct 3, 2003)

Like said above, everyone's different. For me:Bad foods: whole wheat(cereal,bread,etc)/bran, corn(tortilla chips, popcorn), beans. The exception to beans is I can have a little hummus, and I can have greenbeans/limabeans ok. Other then that, I already avoid a lot of the trigger foods like meat and dairy anyway.


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

*Ghitta* . . . lol, all your safe foods are my bad foods.







It's just different for everyone.


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

I, too, was wondering if there is a list of safe foods for C. I tried eating soluble fiber and it bound me up just as badly as insoluble fiber. For me, the only safe foods are those that are very low in fiber, (this is bad, I know, but for some reason my system can tolerate fat and grease a lot easier than fiber - at least it moves through a lot easier/faster without getting stuck somewhere in my colon. Weird)...Best wishes from bookyone


----------



## 17512 (Apr 15, 2007)

my good foods include soft vegetables, things like pumpkin (yellow and white), cooked greens like spinach and other leafy greens, cooked carrots and mushrooms.on some days i dont feel gassy at all even having eaten raw salads like cucumber, lettuce etc. but i avoid peppers, particularly raw peppers bec i feel they are hard for me to digest and cause gas and bloating in me.i am lactose tolerant so i can and do eat low fat cheese, yoghurt (but its home-made, fresh and has active live cultures,) buttermilk (again home-made, fresh and often chruned from scratch).i also find it easy to digest tofu.(silken, that comes in packet, i have lite tofu that has less fat)i also eat my food with extremely little or no oil (thats actually a general rule in our house since we are very conscious) so when i do land up eating out even thoguh i am a health freak and avoid fried foods, occasionally i do indulge in a heavy dessert which sends me in a tummy tizzy)my all time worst offender is coconut. in any form. cooked or raw.someone mentioned wheat as their bad food, but i have no problem.its all a matter of trial and error. but the worst part is, at least for me, my good foods, and sometimes bad foods, depending on how i am and how my motion is on a particular day!frustrating!!!and so limiting!


----------



## 16890 (Apr 27, 2007)

I find that if i eat breakfast,lunch i am in great pain, but if i have supper (night time) i am ok and that is the only time i can eat an apple and a banana before i go to sleep.I just have a sustagen(a protein drink) with light soya milk, and 8 dates and for lunch rice cakes.I miss have fruit as i enjoy eating it and also wholemeal bread, and cheese.Runing water (Annette)For 2004, i could ever thing, cannot have coffee,tea,chocolate drinks,i only can drink plain water hot or cold and soft diet drinks which i rarely drink.


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

since im always c its hard to tell exactly what causes it.....i know that ice cream is the worst.Im thinking that maybe oat bran too....it used to help but now i think it makes it worse.I cut out wheat and dairy a long time ago...but it could be for no reason. Im thinking raw veggies except salad.uhhhhhm, maybe red meat.WHo freaking knows, Im seriously constipated all the time.-----------------The good?I ate like an entire bag of trail mix the other day with lots of sunflower seeds and was pooping like crazy. That and a bran muffin from starbucks (I cheated)Butttt i had also done a magnesium citrate a couple days prior so it could have just been that.Coconut juiceAloe vera juiceId love to find more things that are GOOD. keep em coming ppl


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,I have been making a list of trigger foods for me, I have it hanging on my wall so I don't forget and eat something that disagrees with me. Unfortunately, the list is quite long (and growing every day) and reads like this:No veggies (as they cause bad C and tend to clog the pipes so nothing else can get out - gross, I know, but the truth. I stupidly had a tuna salad sandwich 4 days ago and it's still stuck inside somewhere, thanks to the celery and veggies in the tuna salad. Whenever the veggies do come out, a tiny bit at a time, it's in the form of hard pellets and then all the other stuff comes out soft and liquidy, so IMHO they must be blocking the pipeline somehow, like hair getting caught in a drain a bit at a time and eventually clogging it up).No dairy products (they cause me to get bad cystic acne spots almost overnight. I suspect I have a food allergy at play here and since I don't know what it is, I just avoid all dairy products for now).No fiber (as mentioned above, fibrous foods, from raw to cooked veggies to starches play havoc with my insides. Bran is the worst offender, when I ate All Bran for breakfast a few months back I couldn't go for 5 days straight and I got so swollen and uncomfortable I had to do an enema just to get everything out).No red meat (I just added this one the other day as eating red meat for a week or so now has me more backed up than ever, so I guess that's out. It bugs me, cause I really wanted to lose a few pounds, but I'd rather keep the weight and lose the C, so I guess the Atkins Diet is out).Which leaves me with: EggsPlain tuna with mayo.Chicken sandwiches (without toppings, just the chicken fillet and the bun)Desserts (except ice cream/dairy desserts)Not much variety here and it's getting a little boring, but I've noticed if I add more foods I seem to have more problems. Any suggestions for other (non fiberous) safe foods to eat for C would be most welcome.Thanks and best wishes from bookyone


----------



## 14484 (Mar 18, 2007)

^^that just seems soooo unhealthy. Are u taking supplements? I think veggies may do something to me too but I love them!!!!!! they make me SO healthy.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

aside from prune juice with pulp, I don't have a 'good' food that works reliably for me. I am never too sure what will 'blow me up' like balloon and what will be beneficial. I do find that whatever the situation, one thing that seems to help a lot is relaxing and privacy. Unfortunately, I have to schedule anything I do for after 11 a.m. to give myself time to relax and let my body work properly. This is such a constraining and unfortunate condition. nogo


----------



## 23534 (Feb 27, 2006)

BookyOne-- So glad to know that I'm not the only one that gets terrible C from vegetables, raw or cooked. Have you tried some fruits, especially cooked? Also, I find that peeling and seeding different softer fruits often works. I'm the same way about sandwiches, etc.; can't use alot of toppings of any kind. So I bet my list of good and bad foods is pretty similar to yours... Now I feel better; not so much like there's something really wrong with me...guess like I said before, if it works, don't fix it. Have a great day.


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi lilyblue,That's a relief for me, too, as I thought I was the only one with so many trigger foods. I was a vegetarian for many years til this condition got out of hand and I sometimes wonder if that didn't contribute to my present problems. I miss my veggies, but I take multivitamins and supplements daily and except for my IBS I really don't have any serious health conditions, (knock wood).I have never tried cooked fruits. I love whole fruits, (especially bananas, plums and peaches) but they get stuck also, maybe the cooked kind would go through better. Thanks for the tip, I think I will try this and see what happens. As they say on the Big Lots ad, 'you never know...' Have a great day and best wishes from bookyone


----------

